# So what do you miss?



## medwards (Feb 6, 2005)

Today's New York Times has an interesting article on change and how some of us miss some of the past products that are rapidly becoming new, improved or obsolete:

https://www.nytimes.com/2007/07/15/fashion/15discontinued.html?ref=style

This is not just nostaligia. New is not always better. Are there products that you particularly miss?


----------



## Kav (Jun 19, 2005)

The Checker Car Company. My grand aunt bought one in two tone royal and sky blue when I was 5. She picked me up outside my base in San Francisco when I was 25 in it. Like any finelly made mechanical tool, the various parts had settled into work use adustments and it felt like one solid piece of metal. There were several still in use and one was owned by a WW2 vet with an aluminum leg. He wore a tie and cap, dutifully took my seabag or purchases from my hand, pivoted on that leg and placed them in the caverness trunk. We listened to Tony Bennet, Lena Horne, Dino and friends. We'd cross the Bay Bridge and roll up to the guard shack across the causeway. I'd get out and Jo would retrieve my property, hand it to me as I paid and tipped him followed by a buttonline salute.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

I miss clear-headed people with wit, intelligence and nuanced critical ability; the sort who actually give a damn about things that matter.


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

The Olympia SG3 typewriter.

The Porsche 356C.

The 1938-39 LaSalle.

Hats.

Infocom text adventure computer games.

Metal, all-mechanical, manually-operated film cameras that cost less than a mortgage payment.


----------



## eagle2250 (Mar 24, 2006)

I miss the more manageable pace and overall simplicity of life in the fifties and sixties...but, I am gradually gettig the tribe back to that!


----------



## Trenditional (Feb 15, 2006)

I miss common sense.....

When did it change and everything that goes wrong is someone else's fault. No one says, "I'm fat because I eat garbage food all the time and don't work out", no they have to blame McDonalds because McDonalds offers a triple cheese burger.

I want to go back to the days when every kid didn't have ADHD, they were just bored and needed a good whoopin to remind them to behave in class, in public....

I want to go back to when you're neighbor caught you doing something wrong and they acknowledged that they knew you did something wrong, said something or even gave you a swat to let you know they knew, called your house and your mom (unlike today) said, "Thank you (Mr. or Mrs.) for letting me know my child misbehaved" and then dealt with you when you got home.

I miss courtesy.

I miss, "Yes, sir" and "Yes, maam" as an appropriate response.

I miss, you'll do as the boss tells you because your name isn't at the bottom of the check. When you own your own company you can make your own rules, but until then you'll conform to this company's rules if you want to keep your job. If you don't like that answer, you're a resignation away from your freedom.

Most of all, I miss old worn in jeans, sneakers, a bike with a playing card flapping in the spokes, my nicely broken in baseball glove hanging from the handle bars as I'm riding home from baseball practice knowing my dad is taking me to the Dodger game tonight. I miss, "Peanuts, get your peanuts" and when you asked for a bag he threw them to you (and he always had a unique throw - even behind his back). I miss Garvey at 1st, Lopes and 2nd, Russell at Short, Cey at 3rd, Baker in Left, Monday in Center, Smith in Right, Yeager behind the plate and John on the mound. I just miss being a kid!


----------



## Patrick06790 (Apr 10, 2005)

I miss something called "Baile's Game," named for a kid from Texas who moved into our neighborhood in Scarsdale, N.Y. when I was 10 or so (ca. 1972).

It was hide and seek, played over a dozen or more yards; summer nights we'd start after dinner and go until the moms started hollering, probably around 9:30 p.m.

There was a lot of running and strategizing; you had to know the idiosyncrasies of every household; more than once a player slithered under the table at a grownup outdoor cocktail party, knowing it would be the bold pursuer who tracked him there.

Nobody would dare allow their kids this kind of leeway today.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I miss Atari and 2XL back in the early-mid 1980's they were fun to play with.


----------



## The Gabba Goul (Feb 11, 2005)

smoking or non???

of course I was too young to appreciate such a thing when it was available...


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

My bmx, skateboarding in my neighbor's drained inground pool, little league baseball games, playing "kick the can" at night with my neighbors, the cute girl that lived down the street (my first girlfriend), road trips to concerts with my friends, Saturday morning cartoons, comic books, bleacher seats that were cheap, summer camp, diving off the high board at our swim club (it was 10ft.), my first car, the original Nintendo system...Just thinking about all these things makes me smile. :icon_smile:


----------



## yachtie (May 11, 2006)

Cars that don't need to be plugged into a computer to be worked on.


----------



## Beresford (Mar 30, 2006)

Ronald Reagan.


----------



## AMVanquish (May 24, 2005)

My twenties, the dotcom bubble, Brosnan as Bond, when Letterman wore dark socks, pre-maternal Britney, Anna Kournikova, I can go on and on.


----------



## 127.72 MHz (Feb 16, 2007)

Trenditional said:


> I miss common sense.....
> 
> When did it change and everything that goes wrong is someone else's fault. No one says, "I'm fat because I eat garbage food all the time and don't work out", no they have to blame McDonalds because McDonalds offers a triple cheese burger.
> 
> ...


You sir, are a kindred spirit. Much of the time out in society I feel like a walking anachronism. Somehow the journey is a bit eaiser knowing there are others who see things as I do.

I grew up in Albuquerque and used to pay $2.50 to go watch Garvey when he was with the Albuquerque Dodgers. (before L.A. brought him up)

One of the nurses I work with told me about her son who was just diagnosed with ADHD,.....I told her I too had ADHD and after the Principal spanked me I was cured.

Warm regards,

Bill 
Portland, Oregon


----------



## Acct2000 (Sep 24, 2005)

People showing respect at funerals.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

What Trenditional and Patrick said.

Especially kids actually being allowed to play independently outdoors and not be seen until dark. I'm so glad I grew up then - what fun that was!

I was just in a store and looking at all of the iPod and MP3 items and accessories. I feel like someone who has beamed in from 1980.


- mimeograph smell

- actually handing my credit card to a clerk instead of swiping it through a card reader.


----------



## Phinn (Apr 18, 2006)

I also miss vinyl records, and apparently I'm not the only one.


----------



## jbmcb (Sep 7, 2005)

The original Macintosh computer, you just plugged it in and it worked. A computer appliance. The new iMacs come close, but I wish you didn't even have to set them up with usernames or anything. Just plug it in and go.

Clicky keyboards, like the legendary IBM Type M. These mushy, lightweight Dell jobs are garbage.

Saturday morning cartoons.
The Secret Life of Machines, on the Discovery Channel.
TechTV, one of the greatest tech/science channels ever. They had an incredible series that was a combination of Biography and Nova.

Hudson's department stores.
Harmony House record stores (a local Detroit chain)


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

Summer vacations.


----------



## BertieW (Jan 17, 2006)

*Thought of a couple more.*

Motets and G.K. Chesterton.

Actually, I'm revisiting both and finding them fabulous. Chesterton is truly a treasure. Desert-island reading material, along with Wodehouse.


----------



## cuffthis (Jul 13, 2004)

BertieW said:


> I miss clear-headed people with wit, intelligence and nuanced critical ability; the sort who actually give a damn about things that matter.


Amen.


----------



## cuffthis (Jul 13, 2004)

Trenditional said:


> I miss common sense.....
> 
> I miss, you'll do as the boss tells you because your name isn't at the bottom of the check. When you own your own company you can make your own rules, but until then you'll conform to this company's rules if you want to keep your job. If you don't like that answer, you're a resignation away from your freedom.


Amen +1


----------



## cuffthis (Jul 13, 2004)

Beresford said:


> Ronald Reagan.


Bravo. I remember trying to watch every press conference he did just to listen to his wit.


----------



## Laxplayer (Apr 26, 2006)

Phinn said:


> I also miss vinyl records, and apparently I'm not the only one.


You can still find vinyl. I buy mine at a local record shop not far from my house. You can order them online also. 
https://www.euclidrecords.com/index.jsp


----------



## ksinc (May 30, 2005)

Was it "nuchello"?


----------



## cufflink44 (Oct 31, 2005)

Benjamin Britten
Artur Rubinstein
Birgit Nilsson
Janis Joplin


----------



## BDS (Jul 8, 2007)

The post WWII period is the thing I miss the most. Though still young then, I can remember a more paced and peaceful society, w actual melodies in songs, w people who talked from the heart and soul, meaning what they said and saying what they meant, in a civilized and reserved way.
This carried on until the late 60s, I think.

I miss the comp-less times and the homish attitude of people.

I miss the womanly women and the manly men (not the machos, but true cavalier ones).


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I miss the days of when poeple never used cell phones and they had to rely on paypones to call someone.


----------



## jamgood (Feb 8, 2006)

Phinn said:


> I also miss vinyl records, and apparently I'm not the only one.


Stock your Wurlitzer > www.oldies.com/format-view/vinyl.html


----------



## Bob Loblaw (Mar 9, 2006)

127.72 MHz said:


> I told her I too had ADHD and after the Principal spanked me I was cured.


"Spanking the ADHD out of me" reminds me of this:


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

cufflink44 said:


> Birgit Nilsson


Assuming you meant Brigitte Nilsson, she's still around -- I think she's dating Flava Flav. Of course, she doesn't look like she did when she was Ivan Drago's wife back in Rocky IV, but then neither does Dolph Lundgren.

Anyone miss Mr. Belvedere?


----------



## cufflink44 (Oct 31, 2005)

RJman said:


> Assuming you meant Brigitte Nilsson, she's still around -- I think she's dating Flava Flav. Of course, she doesn't look like she did when she was Ivan Drago's wife back in Rocky IV, but then neither does Dolph Lundgren.


That started my day off with a smile!

No, I really did mean the great, the immortal Birgit Nilsson.

Never heard of Brigitte. I'll look her up.


----------



## RJman (Nov 11, 2003)

Oooh, mea culpa...


----------



## LotharoftheHillPeople (Apr 30, 2006)

RJman said:


> Anyone miss Mr. Belvedere?


I miss Lynn. I miss Bob Uecker more.


----------



## 16128 (Feb 8, 2005)

Howard said:


> I miss the days of when poeple never used cell phones and they had to rely on paypones to call someone.


I just had a workman come to my house... he couldn't find it so called me from a payphone. No GPS, either, I guess.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

RJman said:


> Assuming you meant Brigitte Nilsson, she's still around -- I think she's dating Flava Flav. Of course, she doesn't look like she did when she was Ivan Drago's wife back in Rocky IV, but then neither does Dolph Lundgren.
> 
> Anyone miss Mr. Belvedere?


He was the original Englishman of the 80's.


----------



## Howard (Dec 7, 2004)

I miss the days of turntables when you didn't have Ipods to carry with you and you just stayed at home listening to music on vinyl records.


----------

